# Some of your favorite games



## liza2010 (Sep 3, 2010)

Hey guys!
 Which type of games you like most to play. I have some my favorite games. Just tell me about yours.........
   Rock Band 2
Halo 3
Gears of War 2
Left 4 Dead
World of Warcraft
Need for speed NFS  
Age of empires(strategy) 
  Call of duty


----------



## Esiqa (Jun 16, 2011)

Hey mate,

Feeling great to be a part of this community..  I love to play puzzle games, RPG games, Fighting games...


----------



## Dragon Sin-Camealot (Jun 21, 2011)

You said some so I'll post.

Chess
MTG
DnD
Halo Series
Call of Duty
GE
Brawl
Mario's

All the good ones basically.  It depends how challenging/fun they can get.


----------



## alfredt (Jun 25, 2011)

I like to keep it classic though with the HELICOPTER game... high score 5,000


----------



## kramer81 (Jul 1, 2011)

For video games, it's platformers, puzzles, and RPGs.

As for tabletop games, D&D, Star Wars, Pathfinder, L5R, Magic, and World of Warcraft CCG.


----------



## Argyle King (Jul 1, 2011)

--------------
video games
--------------
Alan Wake (XBox 360)
Dragon Age 1 (I wasn't fond of the second one)
The Elder Scrolls series (Morrowind, Oblivion, etc)
Syndicate Wars (old game for Sega Genesis)
Final Fantasy Tactics (Playstation 1)
Romance of The Three Kingdoms (various game systems)
Fallout 1 & 2
Fallout Tactics



--------------
other
--------------
Munchkin
Frag
Betrayal At House On The Hill
GURPS
Cthulu Dice
Zombie Dice
Scattergories


----------

